

Show HN: Grasswire – A collaborative newsroom for the Internet - austenallred
http://grasswire.com/#/newsfeeds/d3ebe78f-918f-4a9f-9c98-cdd5cba9be26

======
austenallred
Hey, so it's pretty buggy, but we decided to throw it out there sooner than
later.

Basically the idea is to bring in all of the social media feeds and let
everyone upvote and fact-check the content in real time. Turn the news over to
everyday people.

~~~
bradleysmith
I've been following grasswire for a month or two now, since I was made aware
of it (I've actually linked you on my website as a similar project to one of
mine). I'm excited to see it is up now and will definitely be playing with it.

The 'fact-check' feature is fantastic, I'm excited to see how it plays out and
hope you get some traction.

You don't happen to have an RSS feed being generated for grasswire, do you?
I'd love to play with the feed via xml.

Would love to collaborate you if you need another interested brain to bounce
ideas off of, feel free to email me.

~~~
austenallred
No RSS feed yet. My email is in my HN profile as well.

------
trevmckendrick
This would have been great to prevent the "mob ruling" on, say, Reddit during
the 2013 Boston Marathon. Very cool.

~~~
austenallred
That's the hope. Reddit is great at what it does, but that system needs to
have something to reign it in. Generally a very simple fact-check has done the
job when we have been "reporting" on Twitter (@grasswire and @grasswirefacts),
so we are trying to expose more people to that process and democratize it.

------
jkhowland
Sometimes I get the app with the Russia news and sometimes I get the landing
page. It's probably a propagation issue.

Looks awesome. Excited to watch this grow.

------
gwintrob
Cool stuff, Austen. Good to see a product that cuts through the noise online.
What do you think of inside.com from Jason Calacanis?

~~~
austenallred
I feel like Inside is mostly a response to summly. Calicanis basically said,
"this computer-generated content doesn't work well, I'll do the same thing by
paying reporters.

But I feel like that misses the larger point. We're all instantly connected
and publishing now, and realistically every single person can act as an
editor, fact-checker and reporter; it doesn't make sense that we still use the
same model as we did in the 1800s to create news.

Basically, we think we can create a world where news is entirely controlled by
everyday people, and not governments or corporations.

------
jonnyscholes
Love this idea. My only crit so far is that you limit my password to 20 chars.
Really keen to see where you go with this :)

~~~
austenallred
Haha, we'll look into that :)

------
bradleysmith
Seems to be defaulting to the landing page. Load from front page traffic, I
assume?

~~~
austenallred
DNS issues; it's really slow to propagate the new page for some ISPs. Sorry
about that.

[http://grasswire.com/#/newsfeeds/d3ebe78f-918f-4a9f-9c98-cdd...](http://grasswire.com/#/newsfeeds/d3ebe78f-918f-4a9f-9c98-cdd5cba9be26)
is working better for some.

------
TrainedMonkey
Good idea, however at this point of time almost all the news are about
Ukraine. I know it is important, but surely other events are going on as well.
Technology is fine, but content is king.

~~~
austenallred
Yes, of course. This feed is specifically about Ukraine; we can add other
feeds by topic (see [http://grasswire.com](http://grasswire.com) where we will
eventually list other topics/events).

The concept is a newsroom that we can spin up with one click about any given
topic, and let everyone curate and fact-check it.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Did not see that, good point.

------
ccallebs
Austen! So glad you launched successfully. The new site looks great.

------
joshdance
Nice work Austen. Excited to see this out there.

